# Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle



## Astarod (15. Januar 2011)

Moin 
Ich suche eine neue Ostsee Pilkrolle,ich habe die Sufu benutzt und viele Rollen gefunden,aber die Beiträge sind zum Teil schon sehr alt!
Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit jüngeren Rollen?
Budget so um die 100 Euronen. 

Gruß
Asta


----------



## volkerm (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Moin,

Daiwa Tournament SS 2600.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## bigbetter (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Quantum Cabo 830 !  :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Penn Sargus, je nach Geschmack 4 oder 5 Tausender.


----------



## DorschChris (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Penn Sargus oder eine Abu Garcia Sorön STX. Beides nette Rollen!


----------



## Carptigers (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Vollmetallrolle Zebco Rhino St oder Penn Slammer. Unkaputtbar.


----------



## StokerJack (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Ich kann dir nur zu einer Penn Slammer 360 raten ... unverwüstlich ! :g


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

840er Rhino St-TI, nutze ich schon div. Jahre und sie übersteht bisher alles gut und sogar ohne Pflege |rolleyes


----------



## Astarod (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

da sind schon ein paar gute Modelle dabei,habt ihr noch mehr?

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Penn Slammer 360.
Beste was Du Dir beim Ostessepilken antun kannst.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=667

MfG Algon


----------



## Astarod (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Ich hab mir eine 360er Slammer für 60 Euronen bestellt,hier kann zu gemacht werden;-)


----------



## Carptigers (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Wenn du damit nur pilken willst, dann hol dir ne Penn Slammer 360, wenn du auch spinnen willst dann ne 4000ner Shimano oder ne Red Arc 10400.


----------



## greenhorn01 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und benötige ebenfalls Hilfe in der Wahl einer Rolle. 

Ich war schon mehrere Male auf der Ostsee Hochseeangeln und in Dänemark und habe dafür
 immer Equipment von einem Kumpel bekommen. Allerdings hab ich blut-geleckt und mache jetzt 
auch meinen Angelschein und möchte mir was eigenes zulegen. Eine Rute (Flexo Jig Spezial 
Seelachs 2,75 40-150g) habe ich bereits, aber mir fehlt noch eine passende Rolle dazu. Am liebsten 
wäre mir eine Rolle, die man zum Pilken und ggf. zum Raubfisch angeln nutzen kann. Ich habe mir schon 
selbst viel durchgelesen und eine kleinere Auswahl zusammengestellt, aber die Meinungen gehen 
ja ziemlich auseinander...

Hier meine Wahl:

Shimano Technium 4000 FC 2011 Modell 
Shimano Stradic 4000 FI (hat aber vllt nen zu hohe Übersetzung zum GuFi angeln) 
DAIWA Caldia X 4000 (soll auch ganz gut sein...ähnlich zur Stradic, aber mit kürzerer Übersetzung) 

Könnt ihr mir noch weitere nennen und ggf. sagen, warum ihr euch für eine andere Rolle entschieden habt?
Um eine Preislage zu nennen - bis 160 EUR ist i.O. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Gruß greenhorn01


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

ABU Sorön STX 40, Penn Atlantis 4000, Quantum Tour Edt. PTI-B, ...


----------



## Astarod (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Ich habe mir die Penn Slammer 360 geholt und bin begeistert.

Gruß
Asta


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Penn Sargus finde ich auch brauchbar ...

*edit* ... ach ist ja eh schon zu spät ;-)


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

doofe Frage :
Bis zu welchen Pilkergewichten haltet Ihr die genannten Rollen für gängig?
Schon mal Danke
Gruß A.


----------



## greenhorn01 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die bisherigen Rollentipps.
Was sagt ihr denn zu meiner Auswahl? Was haltet ihr von den Shimano-Rollen?

Vielen Dank
greenhorn01


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

sicher nicht schlecht, denke aber das die von mir genannten länger halten werden. Bei den von dir genannten Shimmis sehr ich das Problem des ausnudelns. 
Günstig, richtig gut und trotzdem kein Klotz ist sicher die Sorön. Habe bisher selbst mit so einer Rolle gefischt (davor die fast baugleiche 804) und konnte bisher keinste Abnutzungserscheinungen feststellen. Gefischt habe ich die Rolle einmal sogar bis 120 gr.. Meistens fische ich aber zw. 32 - 60 gr.. Ich betitele sie immer als meine kleine Miniwinde.
In der ganzen Zeit habe ich bisher einmal neu gefettet, da bei meiner die Werksschmierung nicht zu üppig war. Ansonsten immer nur mit klar Wasser abgespült und die Rolle läuft immer noch wi am ersten Tag.


----------



## volkerm (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Bei Deinen Favoriten würde ich die Caldia nehmen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## greenhorn01 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Danke Jungs,

also die letzten Male habe ich immer bis max. 100 Gramm gefischt, da die Strömung 
enorm war.

Habe mir die ABU Sorön STX 60 mal angesehen und die Penn Atlantis 4000 -
sind beide ganz okay und von den Lagern scheinbar besser als die Shimanos, oder?

Eine Penn Slammer 560 habe ich auch ins Auge gefasst. Wir fahren im Sommer nach Norwegen
und ich wollte daher eine Rolle, wo ggf. noch nen bisschen mehr Schnur draufpasst.

_Vorweg: Ich weiß, dass mit meiner genannten Ausrüstung nur leichtes bis mittleres Pilken
möglich ist - mehr will ich mit dieser Ausrüstung auch nicht :g
_
Da ich bisher noch keine Ahnung von den gesamten Rollen habe, dachte ich, was viel
kostet - taugt auch viel, daher habe ich mich vorerst im Shimano Lager umgesehen. 
Ich danke euch, dass ihr mich eines Besseren belehrt und mir noch andere Rollen nennt.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Nico


----------



## spike999 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

kann mich da nur meinen etlichen vorrednern anschließen,Penn Slammer oder Penn Sargus da kannst du auf keinen fall etwas verkehrt machen


----------



## André von Rügen (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

genau die slammer460 und sie sargus 5000 sind hier meine arbeitstiere.

gruss Andre


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*



greenhorn01 schrieb:


> Danke Jungs,
> 
> also die letzten Male habe ich immer bis max. 100 Gramm gefischt, da die Strömung
> enorm war.
> ...


 

Hallo Nico, 

Zur Abu kann ich dir nixs sagen, da ich sie noch nich in der Hand hatte. Die Penn Atlantis habe ich schon in der hand gehabt ist nicht schlecht. Ich bevorzug aber Shimanorollen. Die Penn Slammer habe ich geschenkt bekommen die ist mir persönlich aber viel zugroß für die Ostsee, für Norge oder für die Nordsee ist sie super. Ich fische in der Ostsee eine Technium 4000FA, werde diese aber bald gegen eine Twin Power in 4000 tauschen. Aber nur weil ich mal wieder eine neue Rolle haben möchte. Die Technium verrichtet einen super dienst ohne irgent welche probleme.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Astarod (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Penn Slammer 360 für die Ostsee geholt hab 15er Power Pro drauf und bin sehr begeistert,und sie ist Salzwasserfest.

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Fritzili (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Mit der Slammer, oder Sargus liegst du richtig. Als preisgünstigere Rollle fische ich z.B. die Blue Arc, macht ihr Zeug genauso gut.    Gruß
                      Klaus


----------



## greenhorn01 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank an alle.

Ich habe meine Favoritenliste geupdatet:

- Penn Slammer 560
- ABU Sorön STX 60

Habe sie bewußt eine Nummer größer gewählt, da ich wie bereits erwähnt im Juli nach Norge
fahre und dann dort meine Combo auch zum Pilken verwenden kann, will und möchte. |supergri

Die Shimano-Rollen sind nicht schlecht, aber ich denke, dass sie einfach zu schade sind und wie 
welsfaenger schon andeutet einfach zu schnell ausnudeln. Keine Methode beansprucht die Rolle 
so sehr wie das Pilken und da viele von Euch und auch viele Ratgeber immer wieder auf die Penn 
Slammer schwören ist sie somit in der nähren Auswahl.

Die ABU find ich interessant, weil sich die techischen Daten so gut lesen, aber ich denke, es wird
eine Penn Slammer werden - bin mir aber noch nicht 100%ig sicher, also wenn ihr noch Erfahrungen
posten würdet - würde ich mich sehr freuen :q

Schönes WE und Gruß 
Nico

Edith fragt:
Müsste eine Penn Slammer 460 vor Ostsee und Norge nicht auch reichen? Habe nämlich nochmal die ABU und Penn vergleichen und die 460er passt von der Schnurmenge eher zum Vergleich. Auffallend ist, dass die ABU deutlich leichter ist, als die Penn.


----------



## André von Rügen (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

nein die shimano rollen sind gewiss nicht schlecht ich nutze zum spinnfischen auch eine shimano nexave 4000.
penn slammer ne nummer grösser iss auch guti viele nutzen auch die 360 ich tendiere aber zu mindest 460 weil ab 460 etwas kleiner übersezt ist.

gruss Andre


----------



## el-roberto (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

ich hab auch die penn slammer 460. für die ostsee ist sie nicht zu groß und fürs leichte pilken in norge reicht sie auch aus.ich hab ne 18er geflochtene drauf und fische sie an ner -190g pilkrute und brauch nichts anderes


----------



## canis777 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Die Slammer ist deshalb schwerer weil sie ein Messing auf Stahlgetriebe besitzt,die Mittelachse stärker ist und dreifach gelagert  und die Shimanos Daiwas uva meistens Alu oder Zinkgetriebe besitzen.


----------



## Miracle Man (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Wo bekommt man denn die Slammer 360 für 50 Euro? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*



Miracle Man schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn die Slammer 360 für 50 Euro? |kopfkrat




Ne Zeit lang wurden die Slammer einem überall hinterhergeworfen (ich glaub das war, kurz nachdem Penn die Produktion nach Fernost verlegt hat). Zu dem Zeitpunkt haben sich auch viele die Slammer gekauft (vorher war sie doch deutlich teurer), weswegen sie so populär geworden ist.

Momentan hat sich die 360er bei 3,2,1... bei ca. 75€ Sofort&Neu eingependelt, ich schlage dieses Frühjahr auch nochmal zu.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gute Ostsee Pilkrolle*

Hallo, ich glaub Mortiz in Kaltenkirchen hat die Slammer 360 für 60 oder 65 im vorletzten oder vorvorletzten flyer gehabt die haben sie vllt noch für den preis. Da habe ich mir meine 560er auch geholt.

gruß
Jonas


----------

